# remote control 3way switch solution



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd have to check, Lutron makes a radio signalled type remote control switch, I think it can be used with a three way switch, but I'm not 100%.

Last one I bought was at.. Home Depot, I think. It was in the $60 range.

EDIT: Link..

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/maestro-three-way-600w-white-dimmer-remote-with-plate/971408

I used a line of sight type in my room, needed a 3 way switch, it works okay, but you can be quite a distance away, in another room, and the Lutron one still works, ofcourse, that is if the remote batteries are good.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Not levicrap or it's even worse partner x10:no:

I've had good luck with pcs (powerline control systems). and there made in the u.s (last I checked)

Also lutron radio ra is good


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Lutron makes a great switch that works as a 3 way and has a handheld remote like a garage door opener. MRF2-6ANS-WH AND A MRF2-2B-L-WH


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jakeparr said:


> HO has existing 3 way setup for flood light on his dock. Switch at the deck, switch at the house (with pilot light, neat!). Anyway he wants to remotely turn on the light from his boat (100-200 feet away). I figure I just make up a relay project box deal with with a spdt to replace a 3way or a dpdt to make a 4way inline. I was wondering if anyone on this forum had a better solution (that didnt involve x10).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Try [email protected]


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Lutron makes a great switch that works as a 3 way and has a handheld remote like a garage door opener. MRF2-6ANS-WH AND A MRF2-2B-L-WH



Just installed this set up last week. Works great, although I didn't test the maximum distance. Customer decided he wanted a three way for the detached garage lights, so at a distance of 40 feet, the PICO switch worked like Lutron claimed. The remote transmitter can be mounted on a wall and will look like a switch.
I mounted the PICO right beside a 2 gang and was able to put a 3 gang cover on it to make it look like it was part of the original installation
I have no problem recommending this product


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Lutron makes a great switch that works as a 3 way and has a handheld remote like a garage door opener. MRF2-6ANS-WH AND A MRF2-2B-L-WH


do you know if the maestros can fit in one of those raintight carlon switchholders? When you say it works as a three way is that with replacing the other switches because he really wants to keep the pilot and he even has a photo control on the circuit.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I think that Insteon switches can be controlled with an iphone but I would have to research that.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> I think that Insteon switches can be controlled with an iphone but I would have to research that.


Thought about that, no internet at site and cell cvg is not great. Would be neat though!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe Lutron does not support installation outdoors, however I installed a wireless homeworks switch in a wp box 5 years ago and it still works.


----------

